# Shooting Form/Posture



## 2FastEddie (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, family of newish shooters, would like advice/critique on my wife and daughter's form, tia!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Both bow arms are substantially bent. Both also leaning back a lot. I'd suggest STARTING by getting them to straighten the bow arms. Push out straight and let the release hand slide forward on face. Doing this will likely get the posture straighter too.

Arne


----------



## 2FastEddie (Feb 25, 2012)

Moebow said:


> Both bow arms are substantially bent. Both also leaning back a lot. I'd suggest STARTING by getting them to straighten the bow arms. Push out straight and let the release hand slide forward on face. Doing this will likely get the posture straighter too.
> 
> Arne


Ok will work on this, thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coach Jeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

You may need to check there draw length looks like they are to short. Also as Moebow said need to straighten up posture


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Before form and after form. Bent arm style is very very difficult to master, meaning, consistent accuracy is possible, but really really hard to do. Near zero bend in the bow arm elbow is much easier to master, meaning your shooting accuracy improves much faster.


----------

